# amazing opportunity



## mastermind24

heres the story: 

im sick of new england, its cold...weather messes up stump grinding and treework, other contractors cry when i outbid them or do better work, and i may be a little behind in taxes. i own a lot of equipment, i would like to relocate with some of it. im looking to work for cash so i can save up and eventually pay off my tax debt, maybe buy some more toys. i can bid jobs, run crews, find work, and am willing to help someone grow their business. i prefer a location where we can work year round without having to take off a week cause we got too much snow, i have a bobcat t300 and its great for crossing lawns without damaging them, great in mud, but awful i snow. it has a hi-flo stump grinder attachment and brand new teeth, and a grapple / root rake and a dirt bucket. i can can climb but i need to learn more roping and rigging. im looking for someone to hire myself and the machine, i could bring more equipment if necessary but some is going to be left behind for my landscaping crew to continue working. im available immediatly, we just had another nor-easter and id like to be gone before the snow melts and i start lining up more treework. im looking for 3 things: #1 money, #2 respect, #3 appreciation. BUT i have a suspended drivers license, i will arrange my own transportation to your shop, i will not be expected to drive after im there. again im looking to leave very soon, and make a lot of money. i will come for 3 months minimum, a year and a half maximum commitment to start, and negotiable from there. i work very hard, am very talented, and willing to give 100% to help someone grow their business. by the time i leave i will make sure you are able to continue without me, i dont jsut bail out on people and leave them hanging. please rsvp.


----------



## treeclimbermike

Things sound pretty tough. I wish you good luck. I'm out in western Canada and love the snow and cold. It's a little tough at times to work in, but we make it work. I hope you find an employer that will treat you well. All the best.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER

mastermind24 said:


> haha #### you. i went from nothing to something in 2 years. a little back taxes is a small price to pay, considering i have a hundred thousand dollar track loader package, an 18" chipper, 12" chipper, tw6, 38,000lb excavator, tractor, bucket truck, mowers, saws, gear, again #### you..i worked almost 7 days a week for the last 2 years, even in the winter. most of the tree guys near me are still using tractors with forks to load logs, pay their guys ####ty wages, and overcharge the customer. i had a half ton truck and a mower and i did waht i had to do to come up. again #### you.
> 
> YOU should never down a man for bettering himself. no one wanted to teach me to climb so i bought my gear and started climbing. i spiked up and down trees until i learned the climbing knot. a few months back i did my own crane job, I operated the crane, and when my climber didnt want to make the cuts, i let him run the crane and i made the cuts. ive never turned down a job and ive never bailed even if i lost a little money to make it come out right. ive taken down huge trees over houses for dirt cheap because the people couldnt afford more and the tree was going to come down right thru the house. before you make another ####ty comment listen to your own advice.



*Dude!*


----------



## oldirty

hey mastermind. love the emotion...love it.


but what i am getting out of everything youve said ,about what you have and what you can do ,is that you absolutely rape the land for short money. 

ouch


if you are on a arborist website and cannot figure out who the "hack" is when reading post's, it might be you.


good luck though.


----------



## mastermind24

you too? if i must defend myself i prefer to fight in person. all i wanted to do was work somewhere new, im good at taking trees down and processing them into logs/firewood. i dont xxxxx land, i xxxxx women, but only if we role play. if i had someone 2 years ago offer me what im offering now i would be a lot farther ahead. half the battle of a growing business is having the right equipment, no one taught me so i bought an 12" chipper and a john deere 3520 tractor to start. this year we bought an 18" chipper with a winch and a bobcat t300. now the tractor and the 12" sit 98% of the time. better equipment = easier working conditions for the employees and better prices for the customer. isnt that what america is about?


----------



## oldirty

mastermind24 said:


> you too?



i couldnt help it. 


nice equipment though.


----------



## Manco

What an amazing oppurtunity ! This post should be in the JOKE forum


----------



## Manco

You have an amazing oppurtunity to quit making yourself seem retarded. You have nowhere to go but up.


----------



## mastermind24

im all set with federal taxes and state i ncome tax... the sales tax i owe about 20 thousand. no one is hunting me, but winters are slow and i have payments to make and a house im renovating, my crew can sustain itself, i would like to move and send money back to help them grow OUR business. i plan to make them all partial owners before i leave.


----------



## fireman

*a new chance*

Mastermind call me we will work it out one way or the other. will git er done


----------



## OTG BOSTON

mastermind24 said:


> you too? if i must defend myself i prefer to fight in person.



I'm guessing this guy has no idea how big you are there oldirty. This is a fight I'd pay to see....... 

Anyway mastermind, I'm SURE you don't want to go that route. Whats the name of your co? where are you working out of?


----------



## beowulf343

LOL-makes me glad we work in the snow and cold so i don't have to worry about seeing this guy in our area.

Hard to bid jobs on a bicycle.


----------



## mastermind24

a big root ball maybe


----------



## wood4heat

Wow, that attitude bringing many offers?


----------



## oldirty

OTG BOSTON said:


> I'm guessing this guy has no idea how big you are there oldirty. This is a fight I'd pay to see.......
> 
> Anyway mastermind, I'm SURE you don't want to go that route. Whats the name of your co? where are you working out of?




lol


you need to hear the medford story. its the new company favorite story and thats coming from a couple long timers. 

the moral of that story is, if you pull up on a tree crew and they are momentarily blocking the street, dont get out of your car. 



oldirty


----------



## oldirty

beowulf343 said:


> LOL-makes me glad we work in the snow and cold so i don't have to worry about seeing this guy in our area.
> 
> Hard to bid jobs on a bicycle.



i couldnt rep you for this one man. goooood one.

lol


----------



## DonnyO

oldirty said:


> lol
> 
> 
> you need to hear the medford story. its the new company favorite story and thats coming from a couple long timers.
> 
> the moral of that story is, if you pull up on a tree crew and they are momentarily blocking the street, dont get out of your car.
> 
> 
> 
> oldirty




I've gotta hear the medfa story.......


----------



## mckeetree

Remember when I was trying to explain what an assclown was?


----------



## newbym

*what story?*



oldirty said:


> lol
> 
> 
> you need to hear the medford story. its the new company favorite story and thats coming from a couple long timers.
> 
> the moral of that story is, if you pull up on a tree crew and they are momentarily blocking the street, dont get out of your car.
> 
> 
> 
> oldirty



Would that be Medford, OR? Even if it isn't, I'd still like to hear it. I love learning from other's mistakes, it's so much less painful than having to learn from my own.


----------



## oldirty

newbym said:


> Would that be Medford, OR? Even if it isn't, I'd still like to hear it. I love learning from other's mistakes, it's so much less painful than having to learn from my own.



that would be meffah mass man.

and the mistake made was this guy getting out of his car. soooo if you pull up on a tree crew dont get out of your car acting like an Ahole.


----------



## BostonBull

oldirty said:


> that would be meffah mass man.
> 
> and the mistake made was this guy getting out of his car. soooo if you pull up on a tree crew dont get out of your car acting like an Ahole.



And then?


----------



## treemandan

mastermind24 said:


> im all set with federal taxes and state i ncome tax... the sales tax i owe about 20 thousand. no one is hunting me, but winters are slow and i have payments to make and a house im renovating, my crew can sustain itself, i would like to move and send money back to help them grow OUR business. i plan to make them all partial owners before i leave.



We don't have sales tax on tree work in PA are you sure that you are supposed to pay sales tax? Of course I don't know evrything about it, that's just what my accountant said, I hope he is not wrong . If he is they will go after him, but I doubt its true. 
I think your offer is very intresting and don't hold the fact that you are most likely nuts against you at all. I would like to talk to you some more but try to keep it limited to topics not about raping women.
As nobody is perfect and its easy to spot an untrustworthy: hang in there, do the best you can and don't let them fool you. We all have bills to pay.


----------



## DonnyO

*an then*



BostonBull said:


> And then?



oldirty slapped a ho...........


----------



## Husky137

What a tard. He spends more money on bigger equipment to sell jobs cheaper. Another low-balling hack who can't do math. Oh, but he'll grow your business. Right into the poor house or a comp claim. Amazing is a good start.


----------



## treemandan

Husky137 said:


> What a tard. He spends more money on bigger equipment to sell jobs cheaper. Another low-balling hack who can't do math. Oh, but he'll grow your business. Right into the poor house or a comp claim. Amazing is a good start.



Is that not the idea? To be able to do cheaper than your competition. Every potential customer I meet usually gets a few estimates. Wouldn't you? I just lost a job because I would have to charge extra for a dumpster. The lady went with the guy down the road. I knew I should have just sucked up the price for the dumpster. It was for the concrete and trash, the other guy has a big lot to dump on. 
Thing is we all know each around here and I know his 15 for 3 for a day is crap next to my 9 for 2 for a day.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> No, that is usually the hacks business model.
> 
> The idea is to do a better job than your competition..... charge more for your services.....and still be a better value.
> 
> 
> Here is what Abe Lincoln had to say:
> 
> "I cannot be concerned that the man down the street charges less. I must trust that he knows best what his goods and services are worth".



I think you misunderstood; you do it cheaper means it cost you less to do the job. Of course better is the plan as well. So try this; Isn't the idea to try to bring your cost down( still do a better job) so you can remain competitive.
I want keep working for my established customers, right there the cost of the job goes down. I don't want them to seek out others but they will if its about money. They know they can screw a guy if they are not happy so sometimes they don't care if you are good. 

You are dead on with Abe there, I wouldn't even try if I didn't know what its worth. But in all honesty I think I'm priceless. What I think even more priceless would be the only one people trust. 9 to 12 is reasonable for 2 guys who can do a lot in a day. 

I hope to God you did not just call me a hack.


----------



## DonnyO

treemandan said:


> I hope to God you did not just call me a hack.




why would you bother God with such trivial matters???


----------



## Husky137

DonnyO said:


> why would you bother God with such trivial matters???



That's right! God is very busy helping pro atheletes score touchdowns and hit homeruns.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

Personally I wish you all hadn't chased mastermind away. He sounded sincere in wanting to better his company and was asking for some help. I might not have read all his post and ,yes ,it was an odd way to ask for help but he was honest, I think. I would have like to hear more of what he had to say. Was he nuts?; yes, in a bad place? ; yes, wrong?; maybe, self defensive?; I guess so, perfect? no, intresting?; sure. 

I am not saying anything but that I would of liked to hear more of what he had to say.


----------



## BostonBull

You want to hear bantering, crying,name calling, and whining like that? Go down to the saw forum, political forum, or the OT forum with the rest of the liberals!


----------



## splittah

why does there always seem to be one person in a crowd that just has to bring some kind of political reference into a conversation about something not even remotely political when it comes election time?


----------



## BostonBull

splittah said:


> why does there always seem to be one person in a crowd that just has to bring some kind of political reference into a conversation about something not even remotely political when it comes election time?



Because I can!


He sounds like a liberal to me. Wanting to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, even ater he admitted he cheated the government, broke the law, and wanted to mess up someone elses co. somewhere else.......


----------



## AlpineJesus

This is an amazing opportunity though, this guy should be out on the road with Trump giving seminars on growing your business while cheating the government.


----------



## splittah

BostonBull said:


> Because I can!
> 
> 
> He sounds like a liberal to me. Wanting to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, even ater he admitted he cheated the government, broke the law, and wanted to mess up someone elses co. somewhere else.......



Well, I am glad you cleared that up... we all know that conservatives would NEVER break the law OR cheat the government...heck I don't even know any that give anyone at all the benefit of the doubt... 




wow


----------



## Husky137

splittah said:


> Well, I am glad you cleared that up... we all know that conservatives would NEVER break the law OR cheat the government...



Or say crazy stuff just like other people....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BostonBull

splittah said:


> Well, I am glad you cleared that up... we all know that conservatives would NEVER break the law OR cheat the government...heck I don't even know any that give anyone at all the benefit of the doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow



Never said anything about not breaking the law did I? Look at George Bush, hes a war criminal, and a republican!

I am about as far to the right as possible, so getting the benefit of the doubt is a privilege, break my trust once and its over!

Liberals on the other hand are known for giving more, and being all about chances. Take prisons for instance, TV's, cable, radios, gyms, and some minimum prisons have camp fire you can cook on!


----------



## treemandan

[

Liberals on the other hand are known for giving more, and being all about chances. Take prisons for instance, TV's, cable, radios, gyms, and some minimum prisons have camp fire you can cook on! [/QUOTE]

Thanks for letting me know as I was thinking of a place to go on vacation. Do you know if they supply the marshmellows?


----------



## BostonBull

treemandan said:


> [
> 
> Liberals on the other hand are known for giving more, and being all about chances. Take prisons for instance, TV's, cable, radios, gyms, and some minimum prisons have camp fire you can cook on!



Thanks for letting me know as I was thinking of a place to go on vacation. Do you know if they supply the marshmellows?[/QUOTE]

I ma sure that MY tax dollars would go towards that. Probably order them from the canteen list.


----------



## PB

This thread started stupid, and looks like it will end that way. Doesn't anyone have more useful ways of spending their time?


----------



## treemandan

PlantBiologist said:


> This thread started stupid, and looks like it will end that way. Doesn't anyone have more useful ways of spending their time?



Yes, trying to mastermind a masterplan. Its taking a little longer than I thought.


----------



## treemandan

I said I wished mastermind wasn't chased away as I am one of those people stupid enough to believe it might have been fruitful talking with him. I think his attitude and operation, although not perfect, is par for the course. He is a real person in the real world and with the right feedback from the right people this thread wouldn't be such the joke it now is.
I did not catch all of his post( repeated) but it seemed he just got mad when he was put down without any constructive feedback from people who are thought to be professional.
He very well might be the jackass you all claim he is but I am not able to judge so quick. If you are able to judge so quick I commend you. Chances are if you offered advice without the negativity he would have accepted it and thanked you and we all would be further on.
I am sure that when your customers ask stupid questions this is not how you approach it. I know this because when they do it to me I don't make fun of them as there is no profit.
I don't recall him saying he was not going to pay his taxes anyway. And if you have never done a cash job I would like to hear it. This is a hard business and most people only want to do good work at fair prices. I am sure to be ostracized.
I asked for feedback on some of the things I offered but only got replies to quick and easy things like marshmellows in prison or how to make a good cup of coffee. Am I out of line?


----------



## BostonBull

treemandan said:


> I said I wished mastermind wasn't chased away as I am one of those people stupid enough to believe it might have been fruitful talking with him. I think his attitude and operation, although not perfect, is par for the course. He is a real person in the real world and with the right feedback from the right people this thread wouldn't be such the joke it now is.
> I did not catch all of his post( repeated) but it seemed he just got mad when he was put down without any constructive feedback from people who are thought to be professional.
> He very well might be the jackass you all claim he is but I am not able to judge so quick. If you are able to judge so quick I commend you. Chances are if you offered advice without the negativity he would have accepted it and thanked you and we all would be further on.
> I am sure that when your customers ask stupid questions this is not how you approach it. I know this because when they do it to me I don't make fun of them as there is no profit.
> I don't recall him saying he was not going to pay his taxes anyway. And if you have never done a cash job I would like to hear it. This is a hard business and most people only want to do good work at fair prices. I am sure to be ostracized.
> I asked for feedback on some of the things I offered but only got replies to quick and easy things like marshmellows in prison or how to make a good cup of coffee. Am I out of line?



What feedback you lookin for?


----------



## treemandan

BostonBull said:


> What feedback you lookin for?



Well for a start I wouldn't mind knowing why the guy who just accused me of not reading entire threads not to be keen on some of the questions I allready posted? 
Seriously.


----------



## BostonBull

treemandan said:


> [
> 
> Liberals on the other hand are known for giving more, and being all about chances. Take prisons for instance, TV's, cable, radios, gyms, and some minimum prisons have camp fire you can cook on!



Thanks for letting me know as I was thinking of a place to go on vacation. Do you know if they supply the marshmellows?[/QUOTE]



BostonBull said:


> Thanks for letting me know as I was thinking of a place to go on vacation. Do you know if they supply the marshmellows?



I ma sure that MY tax dollars would go towards that. Probably order them from the canteen list.[/QUOTE]


Think I answered your questions, that pertained to me, pretty well in this post.


----------



## BostonBull

treemandan said:


> Well for a start I wouldn't mind knowing why the guy who just accused me of not reading entire threads not to be keen on some of the questions I allready posted?
> Seriously.



I dont think any other questions perained to me directly........you asked questions I dont think anyone but masterplan could answer.


----------



## BostonBull

treemandan said:


> We don't have sales tax on tree work in PA are you sure that you are supposed to pay sales tax? Of course I don't know evrything about it, that's just what my accountant said, I hope he is not wrong . If he is they will go after him, but I doubt its true.
> I think your offer is very intresting and don't hold the fact that you are most likely nuts against you at all. I would like to talk to you some more but try to keep it limited to topics not about raping women.
> As nobody is perfect and its easy to spot an untrustworthy: hang in there, do the best you can and don't let them fool you. We all have bills to pay.



Look at the highlighted text above and then tell me that you have NO blame in running him off. When did he ever mention raping women? Your accusing him of things that we know nothing about, and that he never brought to light. is he a rapist?

At least we kept it on topic telling him he was a loser for things he admitted to doing.

Typical liberal, just like Al Sharpton accused those poor Duke players of rape........:angry2:


----------



## treemandan

BostonBull said:


> you asked questions I dont think anyone but masterplan could answer.



Why is that? Go back and try again. I think you are trying to be silly because you don't like what I say.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Here is a link to all of his postings. There are only 31 and worth a good read.



Where? I don't see it. 31? I only found a couple. This one "amazing op" and some other more uhm generic(?) ones.


----------



## treemandan

mastermind24 said:


> you too? if i must defend myself i prefer to fight in person. all i wanted to do was work somewhere new, im good at taking trees down and processing them into logs/firewood. i dont xxxxx land, i xxxxx women, but only if we role play. if i had someone 2 years ago offer me what im offering now i would be a lot farther ahead. half the battle of a growing business is having the right equipment, no one taught me so i bought an 12" chipper and a john deere 3520 tractor to start. this year we bought an 18" chipper with a winch and a bobcat t300. now the tractor and the 12" sit 98% of the time. better equipment = easier working conditions for the employees and better prices for the customer. isnt that what america is about?



The x's were not there yesterday. To me it seems like an ill fated attempt at a comeback for being called a hack who rapes the land. I don't think he really meant it.


----------



## treemandan

BostonBull said:


> Look at the highlighted text above and then tell me that you have NO blame in running him off. When did he ever mention raping women? Your accusing him of things that we know nothing about, and that he never brought to light. is he a rapist?
> 
> At least we kept it on topic telling him he was a loser for things he admitted to doing.
> 
> Typical liberal, just like Al Sharpton accused those poor Duke players of rape........:angry2:



What did he admit that was so very wrong? Seemed he had a good idea or two. I like the one about giving an employee a stake in the business. You might get an employee thta works as hard as the owner(in my case that is).
I don't know a liberal from a turnip and it wouldn't do any good if I did. 


One of my questions was put; Who has NEVER done a job for cash? I put it that way so not to incriminate anybody. I wouldn't come on and say" who works for cash?". 

Who is Al Sharpton and what is a Duke Player? NO, really, all I care about is the work I do and that's about it.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Mastermind stopped posting on his own. Maybe he will come back or maybe not but you beating his drum for him while he's gone is getting pretty lame.



It is not my intention of beating anyone's drum but my own. What I think is lame is nobody can answer the simple questions I brought up. Why don't you take a poke at one, make it a good one please not something meaningless.


----------



## treemandan

I found 23 post by mastermind, the only bad thing he said was about working for cash which could of been rectified. The rest seemed to be inline with the rest of what everybody else posts. It may seem I beat his drum but I don't see why he was so suddenly swarmed. I mean this is the place to ask and talk about the troubles of this business is it not? To be honest of all the people posting here he didn't seem that bad. Some of these guys are babes in the woods.
Treeco, the link you gave me made my computer do wierd things.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> No thanks. You seem more like you are trolling than anything else and that is why people are not taking the time to answer your questions. Troll = asking questions just to take up peoples time.



That is not what I had in mind when I started and its is not now. Like I said, give the chance I deserve.


----------



## BostonBull

treemandan said:


> What did he admit that was so very wrong? Seemed he had a good idea or two. I like the one about giving an employee a stake in the business. You might get an employee thta works as hard as the owner(in my case that is).
> I don't know a liberal from a turnip and it wouldn't do any good if I did.
> 
> 
> One of my questions was put; Who has NEVER done a job for cash? I put it that way so not to incriminate anybody. I wouldn't come on and say" who works for cash?".
> 
> Who is Al Sharpton and what is a Duke Player? NO, really, all I care about is the work I do and that's about it.



I do work for cash. but its always sidejobs and usually less than $2000 a year. I tell my CPA every year how much cash I make.

Ill leave your other political questions alone.


----------



## treemandan

On second thought forget it, I don't want to waste your time and now I see that I am wasting mine. If you can't take time for me then you aren't worth mine. Thanks for nothing. You are no better than any coniving politician and your mind is polluted and obscure. You tell me what I am? No. What I posted was organic, non- biased, and innocent of malice and you accuse me of trying to waste your time?


----------



## treemandan

BostonBull said:


> I do work for cash. but its always sidejobs and usually less than $2000 a year. I tell my CPA every year how much cash I make.
> 
> Ill leave your other political questions alone.



I'll take your word for it . I don't remember talking politics a whole lot.


----------



## BostonBull

TreeCo said:


> TreeManDan,
> 
> If you've got a question start a new thread and ask it. Don't ask it in this thread where it's going to get burried in this bunch of foolishness.



X2 lets see it! Ill be more than happy to answer all your questions, as would everyone else.


----------



## oldirty

how come treemandan is in the red? lol


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

treemandan said:


> [
> 
> Liberals on the other hand are known for giving more, and being all about chances. Take prisons for instance, TV's, cable, radios, gyms, and some minimum prisons have camp fire you can cook on!



Thanks for letting me know as I was thinking of a place to go on vacation. Do you know if they supply the marshmellows?[/QUOTE]

Sorry dude, you got that one wrong. It has been proven over and over that conservatives give more money to help out than the liberals or Democrats.
When the hurricanes struck it was mainly conservatives helping out unless you count Sean Penn (but then he needed to be rescued because someone forgot to put the plug in the boat):hmm3grin2orange: 
You are right about liberals giving more chances.

That is why there are so many child molesters out free because God forbid you keep someone in jail for something they might do.
I say let all these criminals live with the liberals or in their neighborhoods, because then they could help them out financially and give them a chance.


----------



## treemandan

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Thanks for letting me know as I was thinking of a place to go on vacation. Do you know if they supply the marshmellows?



Sorry dude, you got that one wrong. It has been proven over and over that conservatives give more money to help out than the liberals or Democrats.
When the hurricanes struck it was mainly conservatives helping out unless you count Sean Penn (but then he needed to be rescued because someone forgot to put the plug in the boat):hmm3grin2orange: 
You are right about liberals giving more chances.

That is why there are so many child molesters out free because God forbid you keep someone in jail for something they might do.
I say let all these criminals live with the liberals or in their neighborhoods, because then they could help them out financially and give them a chance.[/QUOTE]

For the record: I was the flippant reply not the original quote. tmd.


----------

